# [ROOT] Gaining root after s-off



## jcase

You need Clockwork Recovery, which will be posted shortly.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8699733/inc2/rmk-superuser-v1.0.0.zip

Download, and flash this file through recovery. It will add su, and superuser app by ChainsDD (modded by rmk to work more with sense).

Also recommend using this kernel
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?586-kernel-Root-Stock-Kernel-(for-the-lucky-few)&p=8760#post8760


----------



## Deyez

I think you people...

Need to get with these people...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132920

and make something magical happen. ;D


----------



## jcase

Deyez said:


> I think you people...
> 
> Need to get with these people...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132920
> 
> and make something magical happen. ;D


They are solely responsible for it.


----------

